# Unexpected source for antler and horn



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I suppose this is the appropriate section for the post.

I've been admiring the look of antlers, bones, etc. that folks use. Didn't know where to find any. The only ones I've found were from deer culls that leave everything in the field. By the time I've found them, the antlers and bones are far gone.

The other day I was looking for something to entertain my younger daughter's huskies when they come w. her for the X-mas gathering. A large chain pet store, Pet Smart, has a whole section devoted to thing dogs like to chew, including antlers, bones and horn. All of the antler sections were just single points, so nothing good for a thumb stick top, but there was one horn that was big enough to form a grip.

I suppose the prices were exorbitant, but it seems like a convenient source for bits of horn and such.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have also been looking at getting so antler gdenby. I have a friend who buys from this site, He makes pens. You can buy by the pound. I have not used them. I am planing to give them a try after the new year.

http://www.promiselandranch.net/Bulk%20Antler.html


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

You might also want to check the knife making sites and taxidermy sites also..Taxidermy.net has a lot of resources for parts and pieces.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes, I have noticed them at petsmart up here in Canada as well but the prices were crazy or so I thought. I'm on the lookout

for some.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I am suprised you dont have antlers thats easy to get. It seems readily available here.

Your have a abundance of natural wild life and venision meat .

there are quite a few deer parks here and they are oftern culled and most parts of the animal are used

Alot of the deer is also bred for the hunting fraternity particularly in scotland which is where most of the antler comes from


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Most of the fellows I know that hunt keep the antlers from bucks they harvested as trophies. Most are unwilling to part with them.

Collecting sheds is one way to get some antler, though antlers on the ground don't last long as squirrels, mice, possums and even fox, coyotes and bears eat the antler for its calcium & minerals. Shed hunting is a great way to spend time in the woods. Late January after the deer hunters are done is a good time to start. Great time to incorporate shed hunting with stick harvesting!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

It appears that there is a big demand for antler and horn from the states and the dog food industry which is causing a bit of a shortage and pushing prices up , But its cheaper to buy thumb stick blanks than water buffalo horn but think both altler thumb stick blanks are reasonable to buy .There are some good water buffalo collars about now both the drum and barrel shapes but only have a 1inch internal diameter


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

theres a few people carving antler tine and they oftern use one side of the tine to make into a whistle ist pretty straight forward to do.

If any of you have the book stickmaking a complete course its in there.


----------

